# Rabbit up a tree



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw that episode where Elmer stuffed his gun into the hole and bugs sent it out a hole so it was pointed at Emer's behind. I unloaded my gun and set it a good distance away from a tree :lol: but really it's because it can get chaotic when the beagles get excited and I don't want them to shoot me.


----------



## bluedog6 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everyone up north. I am from Ohio and usually post on the OhioSportsman forum, but I was over here and found this thread about a rabbit up a tree. Well, my husband and I were out rabbit hunting the first week of January '09 and I had this happen to me. I shot at a rabbit and at first I thought I missed as the rabbit ran off. When I walked over this tree (the dog was up on the tree barking), I saw no rabbit, but a few drops of blood. Finally the dog left and I just stood there very quiet and heard the rabbit sliding back down from the inside of the hollow tree. My husband came over to look too. Neither one of us had seen such a thing.

The story of the hunt with pictures can be found over on the OhioSportsman forum small game section. The title is 1/3/09 rabbit hunt:story and pics. (I tried posting the URL, but I can't since I am not allowed to post a URL to this site unless I am a regular I guess).

Here is one of the pics taken after the rabbit slid back down from up inside the hollow tree. The rabbit is just on the other side of the beagle's nose.

OK, I can't post the picture either I guess. You will just have to go over to the other forum and look for yourself. So sorry. 

Well, I thought you all might enjoy this story since it seems to have happened to several of you before.


----------



## deerhunt45 (Feb 28, 2007)

bluedog6 said:


> Hello everyone up north. I am from Ohio and usually post on the OhioSportsman forum, but I was over here and found this thread about a rabbit up a tree. Well, my husband and I were out rabbit hunting the first week of January '09 and I had this happen to me. I shot at a rabbit and at first I thought I missed as the rabbit ran off. When I walked over this tree (the dog was up on the tree barking), I saw no rabbit, but a few drops of blood. Finally the dog left and I just stood there very quiet and heard the rabbit sliding back down from the inside of the hollow tree. My husband came over to look too. Neither one of us had seen such a thing.
> 
> The story of the hunt with pictures can be found over on the OhioSportsman forum small game section. The title is 1/3/09 rabbit hunt:story and pics. (I tried posting the URL, but I can't since I am not allowed to post a URL to this site unless I am a regular I guess).
> 
> ...


Here's a link to bluedog's thread 

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25163


----------



## bluedog6 (Feb 2, 2009)

deerhunt45 said:


> Here's a link to bluedog's thread


Wiseguy! :lol:

(geez, it won't even let me post if the link is part of a quote. LOL!)


----------

